# Quadra 840 unable to load OA 8.0



## Dewey (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi I am trying to install 8.0 on my Quadra 840 I get a message that says unable to load on this machine refer to paperwork . Well I don't have the paperwork for the 8.0 so any suggestions? I have 7.1 I believe on it now. Do I need someting else first? I have the install me first CD also do I need to do that disc first? Machine works ok but I thought a more updated software would be nice. The install me first disc came with my 7600/120 I think. I got these machines free form a neighbor
Thanks Dwight


----------



## VirtualTracy (Oct 17, 2008)

Here are some links to get you going:

_System 7_From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia_

_Index of /Apple_Support_Area/Apple_Software_Updates/English-North_American/Macintosh/System_

_Index of /Apple_Support_Area/Apple_Software_Updates_

_Apple Legacy Products Support_

_Mac OS Versions_

_System 7.5 Versions_l

System 7 Today

Your Quadra should run OS 8.0 as it meets the specs, just ensure you have as much RAM as you can fit in, otherwise performance will be pretty slow.  

You'll need to update from Sys 7.1 to Sys 7.6.1 _( *I think* )_, before applying the jump to Mac OS 8.0.  

Make sure your OS 8 disc is the Full Retail one, I think it's got a greenish label with a white 8 on it ... 

You'll find pretty much all the Sys 7 downloads _(except System 7.6)_ at the above links and the System 7 Today website is brilliant !!

FWIW, I have a Powerbook 3400C running System 7.6.1 

.


----------



## RacerX (Oct 17, 2008)

Is this the generic Mac OS 8.0 installation disk or one that was bundled with another system? The generic (retail) versions of 8.0 and 8.1 should have no problem being installed on a Quadra, but the bundled versions were only shipped with PowerPC based systems (and most likely don't include the 68k components needed).

I've been running the generic (retail) version of 8.1 on my Quadra 950 for more than 10 years without issue, and installed the same version on my Quadra 700 last year to test the hardware before installing A/UX 3.0.1 on it.


----------



## RacerX (Oct 17, 2008)

VirtualTracy said:


> You'll need to update from Sys 7.1 to Sys 7.6.1 (I think), before applying the jump to Mac OS 8.0.


Just FYI...

Neither 7.1 nor 7.6 are needed before installing Mac OS 8.0/8.1 on a Quadra.

Further, there is no update path from 7.1.x to 7.6.x. Apple sold 7.0.x, 7.1.x, 7.5.x and 7.6.x as separate operating systems. Apple provides the complete install for 7.5.3 (here) and the update to 7.5.5 (here), but you would have to find original Apple media for 7.6.

Additionally, systems that came with 7.6/7.6.1 (like the PowerBook 3400c) can't use the generic 7.6 installation media... they need their original installation media.

Again... just FYI (as none of this plays a part in the installation of 8.0/8.1).


----------



## Dewey (Oct 17, 2008)

I did find the paperwork for the disk last night and it was part of the bundle for the 7600 but it also said to boot from the 8.0 disk and I wasn't doing that I was going direct install from disc. I downlaoded the 7.5 software and will give that a try first. This is all new to me as I only ever owned windows based systems before so I am learning as I go and you guys are a great source for a Mac newby like me. I do like working with vintage stuff. I also collect vintage stereo stuff and play 78's so there you go
Dewey


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 17, 2008)

I have Mac OS 8.1 installed on my Quadra 650 and have had 7.6.1 installed in the past as well.  I decided to stick with 8.1 because of the support for HFS+ on non-system drives (68K Macs do not support HFS+ on the system drive they boot from).


----------



## Dewey (Oct 18, 2008)

I read that 7.5 is a hard disc and memory eater. Is 8.0 less so or would a ealrier version of 7 more desirable? I don't have that much memory on board. It also looks like  a  hassle to get at the board where memory resides. Would I be better off leaving the 7.1 alone and running it as is. I plan to use it for digitizing vinly and burn it to CD via a stand alone CD burner hooked up thru the RCA jacks. I have been using my Presario with Audacity but it is a hassle as unit is in family area so I don't want to make the set up bigger with turntable etc. I would like to set up the Quadra in it's own space in my downstairs stereo room next to my vintage gear. I appear to have alot of audio software already loaded on unit I just have to figuire out how to use it. Any suggestions for OS to go or stick with?
Dewey


----------



## fryke (Oct 19, 2008)

It always depends on what you're doing. IIRC, 7.1 was quite the stable system. 7.5 added a *LOT* of stuff (they added 3rd party utilities like WindowShade etc.), and it was quite unstable until 7.5.5 finally got it right. However: 7.6.1 would probably be the better option. If you're going 8, then it's either 8.1 or 8.6 - the machine certainly can handle both.

8.x certainly isn't less of a memory hog than 7.5 and up is. It adds the whole Appearance Manager. Still: I'd say 8.6 is probably the system you want, because it gives you the most compatibility without the overload that comes with 9.x.


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 19, 2008)

Fryke, I believe this was in reference to his Quadra 840, so 8.6 wouldn't work.  The most he could put on it is 8.1, which would give him support for HFS+ formatted disks.  On a PowerPC Mac, though, I would definitely go with your suggestion of 8.6 if 9.x would be too much for it, so for the 7600 it should be just fine.

BTW, when I had my Motorola StarMax 4000 (a Mac clone when Apple allowed clones for the Mac OS in the mid-90s), I had installed Mac OS 9.1 on it and it was pretty snappy.  Of course, I had a flashed 3dfx Voodoo3 2000 card in it but that's beside the point.


----------



## fryke (Oct 19, 2008)

I really thought the 840av was ready to handle more than 8.1. :/ But yes, then I'd go with 7.6.1 or 8.6. (Oooh, I had a Voodoo3 2000 card like yours in my PowerMac 9500 back in the day...)


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 19, 2008)

fryke said:


> I really thought the 840av was ready to handle more than 8.1. :/ But yes, then I'd go with 7.6.1 or 8.6. (Oooh, I had a Voodoo3 2000 card like yours in my PowerMac 9500 back in the day...)



You mean "8.1", right? ::ha::

Yeah, the 68K Macs with 040 processors can only go as high as 8.1, unless they have a PowerPC upgrade installed.

Yes, that Voodoo card is great.  I originally bought it for an old Celeron 300a PC I built years ago.  Did wonders for the StarMax I used to have when I installed it in there.


----------



## fryke (Oct 19, 2008)

Yes. My mind's off today, it seems.


----------



## Dewey (Oct 20, 2008)

Hey all I did end putting 8.0 2 nights ago and I used a minimal install because I won't be using it for internet etc. It loaded fine I had to boot form the CD to install and it took a while but works great right now. It may an illusion but my Quadra seems faster with 8.0. I have a 1 gb drive that I believe was used with this machine that came in the box of goodies that came with the 3 machines. I plan to use that for storage if it works. Thanks for all your info
I'll post back as things progress and it works for what I want to use it for. By the way I gave the 7600 to my son to play his games on it works flawlessly
Dewey


----------

